#ubuntu-news 2008-09-29
<cody-somerville> Hey folks
<cody-somerville> Anyone interested in contributing to Linux Identity's 8.10 special? :]
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-02
<damhyojung> hey,all
<damhyojung> where r u guys from
<ziroday> Hi, how could I help with the UWN and such?
<cody-somerville> ziroday, just jump right in!
<ziroday> cody-somerville: awesome, anywhere you can recommend, anything I can read
<ziroday> I went through the wiki but wasn't quite sure how to contribute
<cody-somerville> If you find a story worth reporting, write it up in the current draft
<ziroday> all right, and guidelines?
<ziroday> nevermind found it :)
<ziroday> cody-somerville: so I can just edit here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue111 ?
<cody-somerville> yup
<ziroday> awesome!
<ziroday> cody-somerville: thanks a load
<cody-somerville> no problem :]
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-03
<damhyojung> hey.all
<newz2000> hi, the countdown banner for intrepid has been uploaded. Would you mind announcing it? www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<newz2000> Something special about this banner is that it was developed by the Ubuntu Web Presence community team (specifically by thorwil). Yeah team!
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-04
<johnc4510-laptop> Rinchen: ping :)
<johnc4510-laptop> beuno: you around?
<johnc4510-laptop> i found a statement on the e1000e driver bug on a site. it stated that ubuntu announced the following:
<johnc4510-laptop> Ubuntu announced that the driver will remain disabled until after the beta release cycle is finished, will be re-enabled in daily builds for the release candidates, and should be resolved by the time Ubuntu 8.10 final is released.
<johnc4510-laptop> but i can't find an announcement anywhere about it
<johnc4510-laptop> anyone know anything about this?
<beuno> johnc4510-laptop, yes, hi
<johnc4510-laptop> hey bud
<johnc4510-laptop> just wanted to know if that is correct or not
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> for the UWN
<beuno> hm
<johnc4510-laptop> if you don't know, maybe you could direct me to someone i could ask please
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
 * beuno looks
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<beuno> johnc4510-laptop, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263555
<johnc4510-laptop> thx bed
<johnc4510-laptop> bud
<johnc4510-laptop> lol
<beuno> hehe
<beuno> np
<beuno> btw
<beuno> are you going to be at UDS?
<johnc4510-laptop> sorry no i'm not.
<johnc4510-laptop> wish i could make it
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<beuno> argh, I was hoping you would
<beuno> could finally meet you
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah, that would have been great
<johnc4510-laptop> maybe one of these days it'll happen
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<beuno> I'm sure it will
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
#ubuntu-news 2008-10-05
<nizarus> is there any uwn editor ?
<johnc4510-laptop> yeah
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<tyche> Yea
<tyche> Hee hee
<nizarus> hello :)
<johnc4510-laptop> hi
<johnc4510-laptop> nizarus: what can we do for you?
<nizarus> the two last issues don't report the new ubuntu members :/
<nizarus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2008-September/000198.html
<nizarus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2008-September/000205.html
<johnc4510-laptop> looking
<nizarus> johnc4510-laptop, issue 108 contains New Ubuntu Members section
<nizarus> not 109 nor 110
<johnc4510-laptop> sorry, i missed that.  i noticed today that my subscription to the list got messed up
<johnc4510-laptop> we'll add those into today's issue
<johnc4510-laptop> and sorry about that
<johnc4510-laptop> :(
<nizarus> no problems johnc4510-laptop
<nizarus> it's a pleasure to help you
<johnc4510-laptop> cool, let us know if you need anything else ever
<nizarus> i'm sure that this last 3 weeks the EMEA board haven't a meeting not sure about america
<nizarus> actually that's all
<johnc4510-laptop> i'll go back in and check the archives to see
<johnc4510-laptop> but i don't think the americas board has met for a while
<nizarus> i don't know :/
<nizarus> i will contact you soon to announce the ubuntu-tn LoCo participation to SFD tunisia 2008
<johnc4510-laptop> great !!
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-01
<dholbach> hiya guys
<dholbach> is there anybody who could get http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/10/01/ubuntu-karmic-free-culture-showcase-winners-announced/ on the fridge?
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-02
<nhandler> Would someone with full access on the fridge be willing to add an image to one of my posts?
<cody-somerville> I can try
<nhandler> cody-somerville: boredandblogging took care of it. But thanks anyway
#ubuntu-news 2009-10-04
<nhandler> Just a heads up,I want to get the team reports included in this issue of the UWN. However, we have the Chicago Global Jam today, so I might be *slightly* later than normal in finishing it up
<nhandler> tyche or johnc4510: What was the preferred way to deal with CammelCases for the UWN ?
<tyche> There is a little symbol under the tilde on the keyboard.  Separate the camelcases at the second capital letter with 2 of them:  Camel``Cases
<johnc4510> nhandler: hey bud
<nhandler> tyche: Just out of curiosity, why don't we use the ! method to avoid the CamelCases (which I believe is the method that the wiki guides recommend)
<tyche> Because it's the way we've always done it?
<johnc4510> nhandler: not sure...this was the way we were doing it as far back as i remember
<johnc4510> i'll look into that
<johnc4510> :)
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> The Team Reports are up. I'l try to get the CamelCases sorted out, but it might be a little bit before I can get to them (due to the Jam)
<johnc4510> nhandler: np
<johnc4510> and i appreciate you doing it....it's a boring bit of work that takes time
<tyche> Yea, something lie 244 updates.  :-)
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> the first one is always long
<johnc4510> i remember
<johnc4510> lol
<nhandler> Once I finish up my script to prepare the Team Reports for the UWN, I'll work on a script to fix the CamelCases
<tyche> If it's any consolation, I'm not even halfway through them yet.
<johnc4510> cool
<johnc4510> tyche: it's about time you did some work   rofl
<johnc4510> i probably should have waited to say that until _after_ you were done
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Hmmm.  You know, my wife WAS planning to take my son up the back way to Prescott (by way of Wickenburg) today.  HEH HEH HEH
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> I put a story on the fridge about the new countdown banners: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1922
<johnc4510> s/story/news release
<johnc4510> images of the different styles of banners are included
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #162 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue162
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-04
<nhandler> akgraner: Team Reports are up, but please check for CammelCases and other silly mistakes (I was a bit more rushed than normal)
<akgraner> nhandler, can do - thanks!
<akgraner> Hey all!  How goes your day today?
<akgraner> Just looked at UWN using the new light theme
<akgraner> need to figure out some changes - now it just all runs together
<akgraner> I guess we'll be adding some bold to the Sections
<akgraner> but that makes it frustrating b/c we'll have to take them out for the plain text on the email to the list
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping RE: Ubuntu Open Week
<akgraner> zkriesse, yep what's up
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-06
<alourie> good morning
<akgraner> good morning
<alourie> hi Amber
<akgraner> alourie, how are you
<akgraner> popey, how is migrating those files coming?
<popey> not touched recently, thanks for the poke, will take a look asap
<akgraner> popey, thanks - newz wanted to try and go live on the 10th - which means I need to finish my stuff as well
<akgraner> popey, let me know if you need a hand - nick said he would help if we absolutely needed him too
<popey> ok
<akgraner> Nick is also going to provide Canonical with the nightly backups for the site and the ability for them to SSH into the machine if needed- it will be a standalone machine in there data center dedicated to only the Fridge
<popey> nice
<akgraner> that should be a win for the team and our ability to have access to do stuff and for Canonical to make sure they can get to stuff as needed as well without locking us out
<akgraner> well not locking us out - that's the wrong term  - without limiting the areas we can make changes to on an as needed basis
<popey> :)
<akgraner> Hey who all from the news team will be at UDS?
<akgraner> Daviey, you around? if so got a few mins
<nhandler> akgraner: I won't be there, but please go ahead and give me any actions you feel are appropriate
<akgraner> nhandler, ok thank you!
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-07
<nhandler> Oh, crap. We have the news meeting tomorrow. I won't be able to attend akgraner (I have to play at a concert). Feel free to give me a few actions though
<akgraner> roger that
<akgraner> good luck with your concert
<nhandler> akgraner: Thanks. It is a chorus concert with a few brass instruments playing along for the final song. Should be nice and easy
<akgraner> nice!
<Moiso> .
<Moiso> .
<alourie> good morning
<akgraner> can someone see if they can get this page to open - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2139
<akgraner> I was in the middle of adding the open week story now it tells me it is unavailable
<akgraner> grrr - just tried to resubmit it and I get unavaliable and an new node- http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2140
<akgraner> grrrr
<alourie> akgraner: I get access denied on both
<akgraner> alourie, ok that makes sense but I should be able to get it it  :-/
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> highvoltage, can you see if you can open http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2140 or http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2139
<akgraner> alourie, it's not a published story yet  I just submitted it - now I can't get back to it in order to review it
<alourie> great
<alourie> that's a mistery of tech
<akgraner> hehe yeppers
<akgraner> hey can a fridge editor add a story for me  - each time I go to add it  - I am getting unavailable
<akgraner> I'll give you the link  - I already formated it and everything
<akgraner> here is the link to the google doc where it is at - https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=1UuqH0k9338eM_R32USDRetkAVQngd-tsneAXDjP9DdE&hl=en&authkey=CIf07qkI
<akgraner> its the open week reminder and for some reason I go to preview it  - I get unavailable
<nhandler> akgraner: The links don't work, but I can get to the stories by hitting the edit links on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/queue
<akgraner> nhandler, hmmm
<akgraner> ok I'll look over it in a few them
<akgraner> then
<akgraner> walking out the door - hope your concert went well
<nhandler> akgraner: It is tonight
<highvoltage> akgraner: I can see access denied pages for both of them
<highvoltage> I guess I need to log in...
 * highvoltage is still very much asleep
<akgraner> highvoltage, did you see dinda's email about Open Week?
<highvoltage> akgraner: I don't think so
<akgraner> okie dokie thanks!
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> oh wait - you didn't see it or you can't run the session or both?/
<highvoltage> I didn't see it
<akgraner> ahhh
<alourie> akgraner: hey Amber, are we working on this week's news already?
<akgraner> sorta :-/
<akgraner> I've been sorting out format on the new Fridge - Issue 213 will go out with Survey that is almost ready to go
<akgraner> just add stuff to the etherpad for now
<akgraner> or the googledoc
<akgraner> wanted to go over all that at the meeting tonight
<highvoltage> akgraner: when's the... /me reads title
<akgraner> one sec  - phone call sorry brb
 * highvoltage is still used to adding 2 hours to utc for local time, it's a hard adjustment :)
<alourie> nah, it's too late for me
<alourie> highvoltage: I'm with you, utc+2 is sleeping :-)
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> +2 is easier at least than -5. DST is going to confuse my little brain even more :)
<popey> o/
<akgraner> hey!
<akgraner> Ok so news meeting in about 15 minutes
<akgraner> :-)
 * popey gets a beer
<akgraner> bring me one too
<pleia2> me too
<popey> \o/ pleia2
<pleia2> hey popey :)
<Moiso> hahá you should try pilsener from Costa Rica!
<Moiso> I made it amber :)
<akgraner> one of these days we'll have a formal agenda - I'm sorry we don't tonight but I wanted to leave some things up for discussion and show the team the new ubuntu news site
<akgraner> Moiso, awesome!!!!
<akgraner> 9 minutes brb
<akgraner> 3 minutes
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-08
<akgraner> woo hoo
<highvoltage> ohi!
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 23:00. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> so who is here for the meeting?
<pleia2> o/
<akgraner> oh and welcome to the news team meeting :-)
<popey> o/
<Moiso> o/
<akgraner> First let me apologize for not having a formal agenda
<popey> [ACTION] Forumlate an agenda for the next meeting ;)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> we have a page for that  - I just forgot to add to it :-/  Fail on my part
<akgraner> So here is the link to the new ubuntu-news site  - http://ubuntu-news.org/
<akgraner> [link] - http://ubuntu-news.org/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - http://ubuntu-news.org/
<akgraner> [topic] discuss new "fridge" site
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  discuss new "fridge" site
<akgraner> thoughts
<akgraner> there is still some tweaking to be done - but the goal is to go live on Sunday with the new release
<akgraner> thanks to popey the old Fridge content has been added
<akgraner> Nick Ali will be moving the image files over tomorrow
<akgraner> and I'll be cleaning up the right hand side of the page with all the links
<nhandler> I'm only here for a minute, but is there anything else that needs doing for the migration?
<pleia2> looks good :)
<akgraner> nope - only adding the images to the new site
<akgraner> so they aren't pulling from the old one
<pleia2> everything says posted by "admin" - is that how they will all show up no matter whose fridge account is used?
<nhandler> pleia2: That is for the migrated posts
<akgraner> nope
<daker> haha my countdown
<nhandler> pleia2: Normal posts will show up as being from the appropriate user
<akgraner> nods
<daker> looks good akgraner
<pleia2> cool
<popey> we can change owner of posts too
<popey> thats just how they came in imported, sorry
<akgraner> I'll be emailing the Fridge editors list to see who still wants admin on the new site
<Moiso> it's looking very good on opera mini
<popey> Moiso: nice!
<pleia2> hmm, categories seems broken, it looks like everything uses "tags" but there is one "loco" category?
<popey> hmm
<akgraner> and blogging about people having the ability to submit original content to the fridge now
<akgraner> hmmm
<pleia2> actually, everything is in the loco category
<akgraner> DOH!
<popey> Well..
<popey> thats part of the import it looks..
<akgraner> so what needs to be the action item on that?
<popey> the quick fix is to rename the loco category to 'news'
<pleia2> yeah
<popey> i can look at that
<akgraner> [action] popey to fix loco category to news catergory
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  popey to fix loco category to news catergory
<pleia2> should we even bother listing the "Categories" thing on the side bar if there is only one category?
<highvoltage> eek, sorry I got distracted
<popey> done :)
<akgraner> I was hoping to have some more categories once new posts are added to this site
<akgraner> don't you think we will need them? or will tags be fine?
<pleia2> tags seem to be doing the job
<pleia2> using tags and categories confuses my small brain :)
<popey> categories are good if you want feeds separated
<popey> i dont think you can have tag based feeds
<popey> so if people only want to follow loco news... /category/loco/feed in their feedreader
<popey> they should read all the news damnit!
<akgraner> yeah what popey said...
<pleia2> well, if it was clear what we should use a category for and what we should use a tag for, I think it's ok
<popey> thats the only reason I can think of
<pleia2> I've never really used tags
<popey> separating content on different rss feeds
<popey> e.g. the podcast uses categories _only_ to separate the mp3 and ogg feeds
<popey> we use tags otherwise
<highvoltage> tags are nice for adding lots of meta
<popey> yeah
<highvoltage> you don't want to add something to 100 categories
<popey> +100
<akgraner> to we need to update wikis with when to use tags and when to use categories
<highvoltage> adding as many tags as you want is usually harmless, and makes it easier to google and find
<pleia2> how does one add to the loco calendar? and can we add those directions to the calendar page?
<pleia2> oh, nm, on it's own page it has directions
<akgraner> I need to blog about that  - I think nhandler updated the page on how to do that
<pleia2> yeah, he did :)
<akgraner> I was just waiting until the site was live to tell people about it
 * pleia2 nods
<zkriesse> GOod!
<zkriesse> I'm in time for the meeting
<pleia2> since this is a news site, for the LoCo Teams link, is the wiki link correct - or loco directory?
<akgraner> So is there anything that you think needs to be removed or added besides the derivative distributions
<akgraner> pleia2, probable not - all those links need to be verified and tested before Sunday
<pleia2> ok
<akgraner> dang it I can't spell tonight
<popey> akgraner: can you add a couple of actions, 1) need an akismet key (from a wordpress.com account maybe), and 2) someone needs to setup google analytics on a new google account and configure the site
<akgraner> gotcha
<pleia2> we're missing the giant "SUBMIT NEWS" button :)
<akgraner> [action] Nick Ali to  1) need an akismet key (from a wordpress.com account maybe), and 2) someone needs to setup google analytics on a new google account and configure the site
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  Nick Ali to  1) need an akismet key (from a wordpress.com account maybe), and 2) someone needs to setup google analytics on a new google account and configure the site
<pleia2> one of the great things that omgubuntu does is make it dead simple to submit news
<akgraner> [action] add submit news button
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  add submit news button
<akgraner> pleia2, where do want these submission to go to
<pleia2> maybe the -news-team mailing list?
<akgraner> one of the reasons people don't submit is b/c they don't want it to go to the mailing list
<akgraner> for some reason people hate submitting stories to the list :-(
<pleia2> well maybe when they click "submit news" they can be shown a link to the mailing list, or they can submit it via the form on the fridge editors page
<akgraner> oh good idea
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fridge/+contactuser
<pleia2> they have to be logged into LP
<akgraner> comments will be turned on as well
<pleia2> but I don't think that's a horrible issue
<pleia2> unfortunately when you go to +contactuser w/o being logged in it doesn't prompt you to log in :(
<akgraner> well you have to use open id to log in I believe
<popey> you dont have to
<popey> you can, but you dont have to
<akgraner> ahh ok
<pleia2> anyway, just some thoughts, old fridge always bugged me with it's non-simple/non-obvious way of submitting news
<akgraner> so we need to verify that all submissions are moderated and reviewed before hitting the front page of the site
<akgraner> pleia2, I agree
<akgraner> pleia2, do you have time to add a button?
<pleia2> no, sorry :(
<akgraner> no worries
 * pleia2 flies out on saturday morning
 * popey is looking at it now
<akgraner> ahh that's right sorry I forgot
<akgraner> popey thanks
<akgraner> ok so any other thoughts
<akgraner> on the Fridge as it is right now
<highvoltage> oh yes it's wordpress
<highvoltage> so it has feeds by tags :)
<akgraner> well ubuntu-news as it is right now
<Moiso> what's going to be in the about page?
<akgraner> I need to move content about the site and team over
<popey> http://ubuntu-news.org/  - see top right
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://ubuntu-news.org/  - see top right
<popey> "Add News"
<popey> its customisable, but that was just a quick test
<popey> it submits for approval in a queue
<pleia2> oh, neat
<popey> doesn't have to be _there_ of course :)
<akgraner> cool
<popey> just a test thats all :)
<pleia2> maybe a pretty button that goes to a full page that has those fields (so it's easier to type in)
<akgraner> pleia2, do you think martin would make us a killer button
<pleia2> I hope so :)
<akgraner> and Ubuntu News "that was easy" button :-)
<pleia2> none of us have such mad skillz
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> [action] ask martin owens to help create a submit news button
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  ask martin owens to help create a submit news button
<akgraner> pleia2, great idea - popey do you know how to do that?
<popey> yes
<pleia2> akgraner: can we make the RSS link a bit more prominent?
<popey> I'd get martin to give the whole site the once-over tbh
<pleia2> excellent
<popey> I'll remove that little submission box for now
<popey> just wanted to show its possible
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> pleia2, I am sure there is a way - just got find it :-)
<akgraner> so google analytics is in place
<popey> have moved rss to the top
<popey> needs a big fat icon though
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> List of things to ask Martin is growing :-)
<akgraner> Also we are going to give UWN it's own page so there is one click from the rss feed for it and you get the whole content
<akgraner> but that's not pressing atm
<akgraner> so any other suggestions? thoughts? comments?
<pleia2> great work to all the people who worked on it :)
<akgraner> thanks- I'll send out thank you's on Sunday from the whole team.
<akgraner> So the plan is to roll this out on Sunday with the new release..
<akgraner> any objections?
<akgraner> so all the "offical" stuff rolls out together
<akgraner> alrighty then
<akgraner> [topic] Ubuntu Weekly newsletter
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Ubuntu Weekly newsletter
<akgraner> how many people have looked at the wiki pages with the new light theme
<pleia2> not me :\
<akgraner> UWN looks aweful with the new theme
<akgraner> awful even
<akgraner> which is one of the reason for giving UWN it's own area on the Fridge
<akgraner> the layout is still being worked on and suggestions are welcome
<akgraner> we'll still have the wiki page as some people love reading it from there
<akgraner> but  - we need a prettier version
 * zkriesse 's ears perk up at that word.....wiki....
<Moiso> yep it looks outdated, even more with the new news site been so great
<akgraner> also I am working on a survey to go out with issue 213 which was due for Monday but as you can see that just didn't happen - but I'll get 213 tomorrow with the survey and 214 will be back on schedule
<akgraner> oh and everyone welcom Moiso he is the newest volunteer to the team :-)  Thanks Moiso!!!
<Moiso> yay!
<Moiso> Tnx
<akgraner> and people are missing getting it on Sunday
<akgraner> but unless we can get everything in place on Saturday then Sunday won't work - I can't ask anyone to give up every weekend
<akgraner> thoughts?
<akgraner> crickets...
<akgraner> alrighty then
<akgraner> no comments questions thoughts on UWN?
<akgraner> anything else from anyone? before we end the meeting?
<Moiso> Is there a link to the news site from ubuntu home?
<akgraner> I'll add it to the News team wiki
<akgraner> Moiso, do you mean Ubuntu.com?
<akgraner> or something else?
<Moiso> Yep, it's were people heads to
<akgraner> we can request it
<akgraner> [action] request ubuntu-news link be added to Ubuntu.com
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  request ubuntu-news link be added to Ubuntu.com
<akgraner> ok so do you all want to keep it the fridge or Call it Ubuntu News
<akgraner> people tell me "the fridge" confuses them - I am just asking to see what you all think
<akgraner> I'll add this question to the survey as well
<pleia2> I'm quite fond of fridge historically, but it's not obvious to newcomers
<Moiso> yeeeea like me
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I was trying to find a way to use them both
<Moiso> I mean people just google ubuntu news, it could be in some for of meta tag
<pleia2> if we can find a way to use both, that'd be nice :)
<akgraner> Ubuntu News: (something Fridge)
<akgraner> [action] tagline for new site using fridge and news
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  tagline for new site using fridge and news
<akgraner> anything else or thoughts on anything before we end?
<akgraner> well anything fridge or UWN related
<akgraner> Oh I know - after UDS I wanted to do weekly training sessions on how to produce and publish UWN - so think about what you would like to know and when would be good times for people
<pleia2> cool
<akgraner> motion to adjourn or does someone have anything else
<akgraner> Next meeting November 4th - I'll send out a doodle poll to find out the best times again now that we have new people
<akgraner> thanks everyone! You rock!
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:04.
<akgraner> whew!
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> you're welcome
<akgraner> again - sorry about the slack agenda for this meeting
<Moiso> tnx to all of you keep up the good work
<Moiso> keep up the good work people
<akgraner> Moiso, I hope you will enjoy being on the team
<akgraner> :-)
<Moiso> I'll for sure
<Moiso> Bye
<akgraner> Moiso, bye :-)  thanks for attending
<nhandler> akgraner: Sorry for missing the meeting
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries  - so was tonight your concert?
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. It was the chorus concert, but they recruited about 8 brass players to play along with them for the final piece.
<akgraner> great!  I did the final alterations on the color guard uniforms tonight
<akgraner> 21 of them :-)
<newz2000> akgraner: hey, got a question for you on the redirect for the fridge
<newz2000> The IS team hasn't said "no" but they have wondered if you want a blind redirect
<newz2000> vs. maybe creating an interstital page that says, "the fridge has changed, now it's …"
<newz2000> (copy and pasted from my other ping in #ubuntu-website)
<newz2000> Also, IS says that a lot of the site visitors are htting the rss feed, so whatever is done it may be a good plan to redirect to the new feed
<popey> can we get a mod-rewrite?
<popey> also note that the rss feed at the top left of old fridge actually uses feedburner
<popey> whoever set that up can point feedburner at the new feed url
 * newz2000 wonders if he did that
<newz2000> ooh, it was me
<newz2000> but how could the feed be so popular on the fridge then, it should only be a few hits a day
<newz2000> Not everyone is using the feedburner feed
<newz2000> here's the feed stats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508865/
<newz2000> updating feedburner will not affect those subscribed using these feeds
<newz2000> (keep in mind that this is less than one day's worth of numbers)
<popey> planet pulls from fridge
<popey> however that goes direct
<popey> that needs fixing
<popey> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/planetubuntu/feed
<popey> is where planet gets its fridge news from
<popey> some of those are specific to releases, e.g. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/57/0/feed is the jaunty feed
<popey> i would point _all_ of them at the main http://ubuntu-news.org/feed/ url myself
<popey> thats only a few lines of mod-rewrite and you're done
<popey> imo
<popey> :)
<popey> .76
<popey> bah :)
<akgraner> newz2000, hey
<akgraner> sorry had to run to my kids school
<akgraner> nick has the new rss feed set-up now
<akgraner> also who set up the ubuntunews twitter feed as well
<akgraner> nick thought he had access but he doesn't
<akgraner> newz2000, I was just thinking blind re-direct
<akgraner> also can someone add the new rss feed to the planet
<newz2000> I suggest updating the feedburner feed and then submitting that to planet
<newz2000> I don't know who did the twitter stuff, it wasn't me
<akgraner> newz2000, ahh ok will do
<doctormo> hello
<pleia2> oh good, akgraner is around :)
<akgraner> yep
<pleia2> doctormo: secret new fridge http://ubuntu-news.org/
<akgraner> we need you to look over the site :-)
<akgraner> and give some thoughts
<akgraner> we need a Submit news button
<akgraner> something that stands out - yet goes with the site
<akgraner> and a new logo -:-) we aren't going with sub-zero but need something like Ubuntu News on The Fridge or something
<pleia2> oh, I like "Ubuntu News on The Fridge"
<akgraner> me too
<akgraner> I keep coming back to that
<akgraner> keeps "The Fridge" element for nostalgia and uses news for those who are confused by what the Fridge means
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> and associates news and fridge for people
<akgraner> so hopefully Ubuntu News and The Fridge will mean the same in people's minds
<akgraner> doctormo, is that too tall of an order?
<akgraner> oh and we go live on Sunday :-)
<doctormo> akgraner: Working on it.
<pleia2> I think I'm going to need to send doctormo a christmas card stuffed with cash for all the work I've asked him to do this year :)
<akgraner> doctormo, you rock!!! thank you!
<akgraner> pleia2, I was thinking beers at UDS :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm happy to help, akgraner: Make that a good sweet wine, hard liquor or just a good non-alcoholic drink.
<akgraner> :-)  we can arrange that!
<popey> of course one reason for the high number of hits on the rss feed is that twitter.com/ubuntunews grabs it
<doctormo> akgraner, pleia2: http://imagebin.ca/view/SEPFfMm.html
<akgraner> oh I like it :-)
<pleia2> nice :)
<doctormo> Also available in square
<akgraner> I like the rounded edge - but what do you think pleia2 (or anyone else)
<pleia2> I think rounded is good
<akgraner> makes it just different enough to stand out without looking tacky :-)
<doctormo> http://imagebin.ca/view/2I4aldnB.html
<akgraner> I like that too, but the rounded one even better
<pleia2> I like rounded better
<doctormo> OK
<popey> here's a thing
<popey> ubuntu-news is (allegedly) "official" news isnt it?
<doctormo> This isn't what you asked for: http://imagebin.ca/view/zRmaKO.html
<popey> we should know whats going on
<akgraner> hey newz2000 look at http://voices.canonical.com/ is that list supposed to over the posts?
<popey> does it give people the wrong impression if we're asking for news?
<newz2000> akgraner: if seems reasonable considering those images are huge
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> just looked weird to me :-)
<akgraner> popey, well  - we'll have to tell people we reserve the right to verify all articles and story suggestions
<akgraner> and we ask for news now too
<popey> sure
<akgraner> it's just not as noticeable
<akgraner> but I think the only time people see the submit news ideas is for UWN
<akgraner> but we really want the community helping us find the news b/c we aren't everywhere
<akgraner> I guess that can go on the about page  - suggestions and guidelines for stories - with a link to the wikis for a more detailed explanation
<doctormo> The background is there for show only: http://imagebin.ca/view/6vaNdbD7.html <- pleia2, akgraner and popey
<akgraner> doctormo, can the circle be the "circle of friends" with the newspaper in it?
<akgraner> I like though
<doctormo> I tried that, it looked very awkward
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<akgraner> :-)
<doctormo> akgraner: Besides this way it shows ubuntu in the news rather than news just for the inner circle ;-)
<doctormo> If you'd like me to come up with more designs, I could always pinch some ideas from thorwil, he's  great *dreamy eyes*
<akgraner> I like it.. :-) but if you want to run it past someone else that would be fine to - but will go with it as it is right now
<akgraner> doctormo, can I send the link to the News image as is or is there another file that I should send to have it added to the banner?
<akgraner> doctormo, nm - you said background was for show
<doctormo> akgraner: Yea the background is from what you already have, so what I will give you is a bunch of svg files.
<doctormo> Second design: http://imagebin.ca/view/zlvJ1-rn.html <- pleia2, popey, akgraner
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> I think I like the 1st one
<doctormo> http://imagebin.ca/view/DF_gaME.html slight texture change
<popey> do/6
<popey> bah
<popey> .6
<akgraner> newz2000, here is the rss feed to the new site - http://ubuntu-news.org/?feed=rss2
<akgraner> doctormo, thank you!!!
<akgraner> logo and news button - done :-)  thanks doctormo again
<akgraner> nick is adding those now
<akgraner> (I think)
<akgraner> nhandler, hey did you set up the twitter feeds?
<akgraner> also how to to whom do we need to talk to to get this forwarded to the Forums
<doctormo> akgraner: You guys are welcome, happy to help.
<newz2000> akgraner: ok, thanks
<akgraner> see ya in a week!
<akgraner> doctormo, I mean 2 weeks
<akgraner> ugh  - all the days are running together
<akgraner> heck 3 weeks even
<akgraner> whatever see ya at UDS  - blah!
<popey> akgraner: technically thats not the feed url
<nhandler> ak	What twitter feeds?
<popey> http://ubuntu-news.org/feed  is
<nhandler> akgraner: If we are ready, I can get the forum link taken care of. I already poked someone about that a few weeks ago
<akgraner> UGH
<nhandler> akgraner: But what twitter feeds were you talking about? The UDS ones?
<akgraner> the ones that get posted to twitter when something is posted on the Fridge
<akgraner> popey, so the rss feed that newz needs is? what you listed above for the feedburner re-direct
<nhandler> akgraner: What account is that? I know I setup a few rss2twitter accounts, but I'm not sure if I did that one
<popey> 22:34:05 < popey> http://ubuntu-news.org/feed  is
<akgraner> newz2000, ^^^^
<akgraner> nhandler, ubuntunews
<akgraner> we'd like to keep ubuntunews as the twitter account
<nhandler> akgraner: I didn't register it. First post I am seeing is from December 24, 2007. I'm not sure who registered it. Maybe boredandblogging ?
<akgraner> he said he didn't
<akgraner> hmmm
<nhandler> Well, I just did a forgot my password for that account. So everyone, just check your inbox ;)
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> doctormo, can you change the "send news tip" button to "submit" news tip?
<popey> the worst thing would be if that account was setup with an @ubuntu.com address for someone who is no longer a member
<doctormo> akgraner: yes
<doctormo> akgraner: But so could you, either with inkscape or a text editor.
<akgraner> oh really :-)  I'll give it a try then :-)  woo hoo!
<akgraner> brb
<popey> i reckon I know who regsitered the twitter :)
<popey> bit of detective work
<popey> going back through all the stories on the old fridge, i found one published on the 23rd
<popey> Corey Burger
<popey> I'll drop him a mail
<popey> done
<nhandler> Nice job popey. I thought most of the older fridge posts all showed up as coming from a dummy editors account, which is why I didn't look
<popey> they did, but he put his name on one :)
<popey> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1279
<popey> not damning evidence, but good enough
<akgraner> popey thanks!
<popey> nick has lots of identi.ca ones
<akgraner> doctormo, your were right  - I used inkscape and changed it :-)
<popey> akgraner: is nick _sure_ he didn't, he made twitter.com/planetubuntu
<akgraner> I told him to check his email
<akgraner> :-/
<popey> heh
<akgraner> ok so what else  are we missing?
<akgraner> logo's are going in
<akgraner> new links will be added
<akgraner> we have identified rss feeds and newz2000 will fix that redirect
<akgraner> Ok I guess one of us needs to post to the old fridge - and just mention we are moving so s#$t might break
<newz2000> akgraner: I'm getting non-commitall answers from IS
 * akgraner bangs my head on my keyboard
<akgraner> on the re-direct?
<nhandler> popey: Hmm...I should talk to him about @planetubuntu. I have @planetubuntu on identi.ca
<akgraner> newz2000, what else do they need?
<popey> we should unify these accounts
<newz2000> akgraner: Just time to think about it, I suspect
<popey> have them in escrow
<popey> we have so many accounts all over the place
<akgraner> ugh - they've had a whole cycle
<popey> worst day to flip the switch though akgraner to be fair to them
<popey> y'know there's like two days in the entire year which are least best for them :D
<akgraner> yeah I know - but other Canonical people thought it was a great idea for it to go live with the new release
<popey> of course :)
<akgraner> hmmm
<popey> ideas don't write mod-rewrite rules though :)
<akgraner> I know
<popey> *hugs*
<doctormo> akgraner: All part of the job of encouraging self sustainablity.
<doctormo> popey: yet
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> newz2000, let me know if there is anything else I need to do to nudge people in that direction
<akgraner> not that I have influence... but will help where I can
<akgraner> you told them the get full access to the server and all that jazz right?
<akgraner> I just need to know who needs it
<akgraner> so I can send all their information to Nick
<nhandler> akgraner: Once we release the new fridge, we should probably do a mini Q&A/training session in here for editors
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> so we need a Welcome to Ubuntu News on The Fridge post linking to the about page - and we need a post on the old fridge saying we're moving
<akgraner> and the about page needs to be updated
<doctormo> akgraner: How would I become a source of Ubuntu News? How would I be able to automatically feed ubuntu-related announcement blog entries directly there? For the art community etc.
<akgraner> one sec phone
<akgraner> brb
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-09
<akgraner> doctormo, we are going to turn on comments
<doctormo> ?
<akgraner> there is not "automatic" way
<akgraner> as we will review all submission
<doctormo> do you have feed sourcing for your review inbox?
<akgraner> you can also just add the link to the submit news form
<akgraner> oh crap I forgot about that option
<doctormo> Every time, likelyhood I will forget to do that.
<akgraner> popey, ^^^
<popey> ola!
<akgraner> what's the best way to set up feed sourcing for editors inboxes
<popey> que?
<popey> in english?
<akgraner> <doctormo> akgraner: How would I become a source of Ubuntu News? How would I be able to automatically feed ubuntu-related announcement blog entries directly there? For the art community etc.
<akgraner> <doctormo> do you have feed sourcing for your review inbox?
<popey> uhm
<popey> i didnt think you were going to pull in other feeds?
<akgraner> not directly to the Fridge
<popey> i dont know of an automagic (with approval) system
<akgraner> but can we to a review area?
<akgraner> ahh ok
<popey> pass
<popey> i need to go to bed
<akgraner> doctormo, will these come from your blog
<akgraner> popey, ok
<akgraner> thanks
<popey> I'm sure it can be done
<popey> just not awake right now
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> have a good night
<akgraner> doctormo, if these are going to be on your blog - I'll subscribe directly to it for the short term
<akgraner> long term we'll figure it out
<doctormo> akgraner: where is the code for the new fridge?
<nhandler> doctormo: It is wordpress
<akgraner> we used the bzr branch that stas gave me for the theme
<nhandler> akgraner: Are we going to leave that dummy Ubuntu account around for people to submit stories for review by us?
<nhandler> That account can enter stories/save them, but not publish them
<akgraner> we need to
<akgraner> unless you have a better idea?
<doctormo> akgraner: where is your editorial inbox?
<akgraner> ubuntu-news-team
<nhandler> akgraner: Well, we don't "need" to do anything ;) But I was in favor of having the account in the first place (which is why I made it ;) ).
<akgraner> awesome - check that off the list of needed things
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> we have editor.ubuntu.news@gmail.com - I need to file an RT to have it editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com - I'll send the details to those fridge editors who want to have access
<akgraner> we need a mumble channel for the news team - so we can just talk to each other and just get stuff done without typing all this
<akgraner> wonder how hard it is to set up a mumble on a server
 * holstein has a mumble server
<holstein> akgraner:
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> depending on when you need it
<holstein> its mostly empty
<akgraner> holstein, sweet
<nhandler> akgraner: I also had registered ubuntu.news.team@gmail.com
<akgraner> :-)
<popey> akgraner: reply from corey, he didnt setup twitter/ubuntunews
<akgraner> popey, ok - hmmm
<akgraner> maybe bruno?
<akgraner> I'll email him and see
<akgraner> I meant beuno - DOH!
<akgraner> I should not be typing  - ugh :-/
<akgraner> sent
<akgraner> nhandler, when you get a chance can you track down or maybe you have a list already of the UWN/Fridge social media accounts and lets get the recovery email address sent to the admin mailing list (either ubuntu-news and/or ubuntu-news-team) and we need to document that this is who can recover that information
<akgraner> wow
<popey> i wouldn't get them set to the list
<popey> the list is public, it would be trivial for someone to hijack the accounts that way
<nigelb> popey: it would hit moderation and moderators can delete it.
<nigelb> (after opening it of course)
<popey> yes, and moderators never accidentially let a mail through? :)
<popey> i would perhaps register a new gmail address 'ubuntusocialmedia@gmail.com' and assign them to that
<nigelb> akgraner suggested a private mailing list
<nigelb> and all forgets can be set to that id
<nigelb> all cc members could be members of that list
<nigelb> (the whole hit by bus factor decreases)
<popey> sorry, i saw akgraner mention a public list
<akgraner> popey my point to the list was the minute it hits the moderation list - the pw gets changed
<nigelb> popey: um, that was on -community-team
<akgraner> but yes that was my 1st thought in my frustrated brainstorming of what to do going forward
<akgraner> then I refined the idea
<popey> ok, ignore me
<akgraner> :-)
<popey> i hadnt read the other channell
<akgraner> popey, I never ignore you
<akgraner> you bring up great counter points in ways that don't make me want to strangle you - but actually listen to what you have to say
<akgraner> ;:-)
<akgraner> :-)
 * nigelb huggggs pop	
<popey> lol
<nigelb> that was fail
<akgraner> ok I am banging my head on the keyboard - I need to get ready to take my daughter to her band competition  - can someone work on this for me - I'm bringing my computer with me to the competition but it will be a few hours now before I am back on line
<akgraner> https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=1qng-ugKHGAo74OJ-XxXgKLUdjYPpDKOb0fCu_Ht_e3U&hl=en&authkey=CPyIx8wK
<akgraner> it's the we're moving announcement
<akgraner> I wanted to make sure people know the history and some of the reasons for this change
<akgraner> If not I'll work on it in a few hours!
<akgraner> popey, et all - thanks for your help on tracking down the twitter stuff
<akgraner> Nick is working on getting the buttons and new Logo added - I'll touch base with him in a little while
<nigelb> popey: do you know what amber means by "NEED LINK TO THE WIKI PAGE FROM THE PAST EFFORTS" about drupal to wordpress?
<nigelb> akgraner: ^^ if you're still around, let me know :)
<popey> no idea
<internalkernel> alourie: I dumped a couple links in ITP, I didnt have as much time this week with my feeds so I only found two... feel free to add any that you came across. Thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: I made a few changes
<popey> there are some duplicate links on the right of the site
<nigelb> I made a few spell changes
<akgraner> thanks - the wiki page  - it's been added now
<akgraner> Not sure what else we need to put in the announcement
<akgraner> Can you all think of anything else that should go into it
<akgraner> I gotta shut down my computer for a while - about to go interview band people for the press release - If the we're moving looks ok can an editor please publish it
<akgraner> newz2000, if you are around can you review the announcement as well please
<akgraner> bbiab then :-)
<akgraner> thanks y'all
<newz2000> Ok, I've answered all of the IS team's questions and given them clear instructions. That does not mean that it will happen exactly as described though
<newz2000> Some people feel it would be better to create a landing page on fridge that links to ubuntu-news.org.
<newz2000> It is in their hands now.
 * nhandler is publishing the announcement
<nhandler> akgraner: I sent the post to ubuntu-news-team as well. I also think that we should make an exception and send it to ubuntu-news@. This is a major change to one of the 2 core news projects (UWN being the other)
<nhandler> akgraner: I also stuck the announcement to the top of the fridge.
<nhandler> akgraner: newz2000: Can I safely start updating references to the fridge calendar to use the version on the new site?
<newz2000> akgraner: yes, I think you should, but be aware that for a few days there may appear to be two sites.
<nhandler> akgraner: Also, what is 'This Week's News' under 'More Resources'? I removed the links there for the fridge and the calendars since they are already on the fridge and the calendar is linked to from 'Pages'
<nhandler> akgraner: And are we going to use the 'Submit Ubuntu News?' box or have them use the 'ubuntu' account?
#ubuntu-news 2010-10-10
<alourie> internalkernel: just got your msg, I'll take a look
<internalkernel> alourie: thanks and... I figured I was the only one up at 4am... :)
<alourie> internalkernel: don't worry about it :-)
<alourie> you sleep now
<alourie> *can
<internalkernel> lol... unfortunately thats why Im up... Ill give it a nother hour or so...
<rulx> hi
<rulx> it's HEEERE
<nizarus> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<akgraner> nhandler, thank you
<akgraner> newz2000, yep - we'll do what we have to make this as smooth as possible - nhandler thank you!
<akgraner> nhandler, people can do both as far as submitting news I think...
<akgraner> would it be that big of an issue to have them do it that way
<akgraner> Thanks everyone - sorry I wasn't in here yesterday much - my kids had a band competition and early this morning I was at the hospital - seems I was dehydrated and I have a lovely case of strep - I'll do what I can today but will be relying a little heavily on everyone for the next couple of days - Again sorry :-(
<akgraner> nhandler, ok I'll send it to ubuntu-news if you haven't already
<akgraner> nhandler, ok I see you have already - thank you!!!
<akgraner> Posting the release announcement now on  ubuntu-news
<akgraner> Did anyone add ubuntu-news.org feed to the planet yet?
<akgraner> nhandler, do you know if someone as added ubuntu-news.org  to post on the Forums yet?
<nigelb> LOL, I just updated the fridge feeds on planet, ironically, my name comes up as "By Nigel Babu <nigel@debian>" on the log :p
<akgraner> so if I publish something on the old Fridge and not sent it to the front page - will it show up on the forums?
<akgraner> I don't want it going to the front page but I would like it to hit the forums until the new feed "Fridge Discussions" is up and working
<akgraner> guess I'll try it and see  :-)
<akgraner> There are two links in the header of Ubuntu-news that need to be changed - Anyone have time?
<akgraner> eek we need to get the Fridge editors add as editors to the ubuntu-news.org
<akgraner> ok those links are fixed now
<akgraner> take a look at ubuntu-news now and see what else you all think needs to be fixed
<akgraner> let me add a wiki for a todo list we can all add too
<akgraner> Here is a link to the todo's that still need to be done  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/ToDo
<akgraner> ha I guess that is what a todo list is - items that still need to be done - DOH!
<popey> 15:32:49 < popey> there are some duplicate links on the right of the site
<popey> still there
<akgraner> popey, yep I'm pulling those now
<popey> the whole 'more resources' section should go imo
<nhandler> akgraner: I just updated the 10.10 announcement. No need for the <pre> tags, and you need to unwrap the email. I also used <cite> tags for the citation
<akgraner> ok
<akgraner> but in Wordpress why use the cite tag?
<akgraner> Wordpress makes it so you can just add stuff highlight it and drop in the link
<akgraner> More resources I changed to More Sites
<akgraner> and added links to various Ubuntu related sites
<akgraner> except it's not showing up yet
<akgraner> grrrr
<akgraner> nhandler, I am just wondering why use <cite> that's all - does it do something behind the scenes you don't see visually
<nhandler> akgraner: That is just what the <cite> tag is designed for, showing citations. We could also adjust the css to format the citations different (which I think we should do)
<akgraner> popey, ok so I changed the resources but they aren't showing up
<nhandler> It also keeps us consistant with all the old posts that have it
<nhandler> akgraner: Did you hit save?
<akgraner> yep
<popey> it is here
<popey> i see resources and other sites
<nhandler> akgraner: Also, I took a bunch of todo items. Feel free to steal some. Otherwise, I will take care of them
<akgraner> :-) nhandler that's awesome - thanks
<nhandler> akgraner: Were you trying to remove resources?
<akgraner> hmm wonder why I don't
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> just update some stuff
<akgraner> ok now I see it
<akgraner> nhandler, can you update the css or does nick need to that
<nhandler> akgraner: I believe we can update it ourselves. We would need to talk to a website person to get it pushed back to the bzr branch though
<akgraner> oh yeah - wanna add that to the list of todo's
<popey> or take a copy locally and push it back
<akgraner> so when we make changes we need to push those back to bzr
<popey> no need to actually push from the server
<popey> not necessarily
<akgraner> ok so I need to get nick to do that then?
<popey> no
<popey> :)
<popey> see all the above lines starting "no"
<popey> :)
<nhandler> akgraner: We don't need to push it back. I think it is just nice to share changes we make to the theme with other people using it.
<popey> sure, but whoever makes the changes can take a copy of the css and bzr push from their local machine
<akgraner> nhandler, :-) yeah I do to - I just don't know how to do that part  - (insert whining here)
<popey> there's _no_ requirement to push directly from the server
<popey> akgraner: delegate
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> popey, ok can you push the css stuffs then :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: We'll handle that when we have changes to actually send back ;)
<popey> +1
<akgraner> popey, I was just whining b/c it's something I would like to know how to do
<akgraner> not that I want to be the one to do it :-)
<popey> sure, learn, but i dont think thats priority one :)
<akgraner> anyone else having trouble getting to ubuntu-news.org
<akgraner> before I call nick
<nhandler> akgraner: Wow
<akgraner> ???
<nhandler> Oh, nm. I did ubuntu-news.net . Yeah, I'm having problems
<nhandler> Chances are, it is due to all of the people viewing the announcement post
<popey> routing loop
<akgraner> popey, what does routing loop mean
<popey> means you cant get to the box
<popey> hang on just one mo
<akgraner> k
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510197/
<popey> box dropped off the net or some other networky issue
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> let me call him right quick
<akgraner> he's on it
<popey> cool
<akgraner> ok so I gave the contact info to popey, nhandler, jcastro, newz2000  - who else needs it?
<akgraner> contact info for run level media the hosts of ubuntu-news.org
<akgraner> wonder if we go the slashdot effect here?  and how can you tell?
<akgraner> no sure I like ubuntu-news.net with the google ads and not the right theme and stuff...
<akgraner> :-/
<popey> unlikely
<popey> I would be _very_ interested to know what actually happened, this very issue happens to my blog sometimes
<popey> and i want a fix!
<popey> and i am running the same version of wordpress/php/ubuntu I suspect
<akgraner> :-)  email nick and ask him
 * popey does this
<akgraner> ok is there away to have some redundant system where if one goes down another server just picks it up and poof it's back online?
<popey> hehehe
<popey> anything is possible ;)
<akgraner> popey, are you making fun of me :-P
<popey> heh
<popey> not intentionally :)
<akgraner> hehe
<popey> but /109
<popey> bah
<akgraner> I was thinking like a script or something  - notice there is a problem comes in - you run a script - and within minutes you are back up  - presto chango  - like magic
<popey> this is a very common request
<akgraner> popey, is it doable request
<highvoltage> hey all!
<highvoltage> new news site = nice!
<highvoltage> I haven't had time to do my UWN section yet, been a crazy week!!! (but will do so today)
<akgraner> highvoltage, no worries - I have to combine last weeks and this weeks
<akgraner> this should be a joy
<highvoltage> akgraner: how so?
<akgraner> sarcasm :-)
<akgraner> so issue issue 213 will 2 weeks worth of stuff...
<akgraner> unless I say 213  - not published
<akgraner> which I won't do ;-)
<akgraner> and wednesday the new wiki theme goes live
<akgraner> UGH
<highvoltage> aaaah
<highvoltage> the light-theme that's been selectable already?
<highvoltage> that was quite horrible the last time I looked at it, so I hope it's not that :)
<akgraner> yep that's it
<akgraner> AlanBell has been hacking on it - to make it better
<akgraner> but the markup we'll have to add to make it look good in that theme - makes it look not so good on the wiki's for kubuntu and edubuntu
<alourie> akgraner: I just added few more links for the UWN 213. Hope it's not too late :-)
<akgraner> alourie, no not this week :-)
<akgraner> it's been  but nuts
<alourie> yea :-)
<akgraner> blah  - it's been a bit nuts I meant
<alourie> gotcha
<akgraner> :-)
<highvoltage> heh
<akgraner> popey, nhandler etc all - should we have links to CC, LC, FC, IRC, and membership board wiki's
<popey> i dont think so
<popey> i dont think anyone will click any links anyway
<highvoltage> somoen just asked me what's up with the ubuntu-news site? (currently showing It works!)
<akgraner> hmmm they are working on it...
<akgraner> I'll have a better explanation in a little while
<akgraner> highvoltage, hmm not sure it's working  - we're rebuilding it from a backup at the moment...
<highvoltage> it's not, it just says "It works!" ;)
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> sorry - :-(
<akgraner> in a few  hours we'll have that redundancy I was asking about earlier
<highvoltage> cool.
<akgraner> This the worst day ever- seems like everything that can go wrong is
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> boo
<highvoltage> akgraner: it will work out in the end
<nhandler> akgraner: I agree with popey, the links to the various councils aren't necessary. We should focus on the news, not trying to be a portal for the entire community
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: I'm moving loco events from the fridge calendar to the loco calendar. I've copied them, should I remove them from the fridge calendar as well?
<highvoltage> so weren't there a uwn release this week?
 * highvoltage is kind of confused :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-03
<nlsthzn> :/ been a tough night ... all the time in the world but struggled with motivation
<nlsthzn> got a few done at least... but nothing to right home about
<akgraner> nlsthzn, thank you for any contribution -  it all helps...:-)
<nlsthzn> akgraner: might get one or two more in... another night shift coming up so if there is still a few stragglers before release I might still be of use :p (but thanks for the kind words... the amount of work you guys get through is astounding to me)
<akgraner> believe me we couldn't do it with help from you and others - it's all circular  - your willingness keeps us motivated (well me anyway) I won't try and speak for others (but I know they appreciated anything anyone does to help out)...I'm going to knock out summaries in about an hour once the house is quiet...and the TV's are turned off...
<wendar> akgraner: what would you like to find out?
<wendar> akgraner: ah, I see, sladen answered
<wendar> akgraner: I don't know that it helps much, but that was pretty much the first I heard of it too (so it's not an internal->external information flow problem, just a general information flow problem
<wendar> akgraner: I just asked around, and Canonical isn't doing any kind of "official" announcement about the fonts, so sladen's post is the source
<wendar> akgraner: from the "marketing" perspective, it's just one small feature out of many, but I think you're right that it's really interesting from a community perspective
<sladen> akgraner: what did people have in mind.  Would a blog post be more official, or a press-release, or something else?
<akgraner> sladen you answered the question - wendar just wanted you to see a we had talked about the internal -> external thing  before - Sladen we who put UWN and Fridge content out are all volunteers for the most part -and information that impacts users that comes through a list that we have *never* even heard is hard to search for and find.  The we see is showing up in our RSS feeds but can't find the o
<akgraner> *official* news source for something it's just frustrating to us - As we try and fact check stuff the big stuff or *hot* items against official sources before inclusion
<akgraner> so now that we know about it - I just added that mailing list to the others we/I try top keep track of
<sladen> akgraner: *nod*
<akgraner> sladen you confirmed it as official so that's all we needed...
<sladen> akgraner: while you're here, what's your take on whether (now that it's uploaded) it should be made the default monospace font for Ubuntu 11.10 or not?
<akgraner> sladen - I like the font...and from all the feedback I've read the community likes it too...I think I heard more about this font in one day than I did the *ubuntu* one after it was released.  However, I don't really look at fonts unless 1) I am doing an Ubuntu presentation and what the *official* font for the slides or 2) I'm doing a newsletter in another form other than plain text and I need a cool font.
<akgraner> s/what/want
<akgraner> but I like it...
<akgraner> so I guess a better answer to your questions would have been - it wouldn't impact my day to use or excitement - but it's easy on the eyes and has the futuristic forward thinking feel that Canonical/Ubuntu seem to represent and the community seems too like it - but if you want (if you haven't already) we can include a poll on the Fridge and UWN that asks that questions)
<akgraner> s/questions/question
<nigelb> sladen: aha, you must be the right person to complain about this
<akgraner> (since we are publishing UWN sometime today - and Can add a post to the Fridge easily enough....
<nigelb> sladen: PLEASE make the Ubuntu Mono bigger. I don't see why its 2 pts smaller than normal.
<sladen> nigelb: of course.  I love getting feedback
 * akgraner goes to grab some coffee and knock out these summaries :-) 
<sladen> nigelb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/727733  The reasoning for the 12% scaling reduction is four fold:  (a) to bring the overall width of monospace and proportional text closer together  (b) to differieniate the use of Ubuntu Mono; if try this with eg DejaVu Sans you can't tell  (c) to prevent the overlap of accents and descender  (d) to give the 2:1 ratio needed for 8x16 console yse
<sladen> use
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> this means we need to patch a few things like Launchpad to use the correct size.
<nlsthzn> o/
<akgraner> nlsthzn, hi!
<akgraner> hey folks about to add the "In other News summary" can you all look over the wiki while I pull the stats?
<nlsthzn> akgraner: Hi :) ... will check out the wiki as soon as time allows
<akgraner> pleia2, crap
<akgraner> I didn't notice the warning until I already hit save
<pleia2> doh :(
<akgraner> I think we will have some edit conflict
<pleia2> probably, I was just doing some review
<akgraner> I'll pull the stats and stay out of it until you tell me it's ok
<akgraner> sorry about that
<pleia2> I saved and there don't seem to be any conflicts, can you doublecheck?
<pleia2> I'll grab updates and security, and do more editing when you're done with stats :)
<akgraner> pleia2, the only thing that's note moved or summarized from the googledoc is the UK podcast write up...
<akgraner> pleia2, whew - so sorry about that
<pleia2> no problem, I should have said something :)
<akgraner> ok I'll add Brainstorm and Ask Ubuntu now then...
<pleia2> k
<akgraner> pleia2, saving those now - and going to do some math for bug and translation stats if you want to get in there now
<pleia2> ok, I'll pop in to add security and stuff
<pleia2> done, fixed up some of the special characters and wording in a couple posts too
<pleia2> so we need the podcast, dev meetings, final stats and the "In this issue" thing done
<pleia2> and volunteers
<pleia2> I need to get back to work
<akgraner> pleia2, I got it :-)
<akgraner> I will add the bug and translation stats as well as dev team and podcast summary and do the In this issue stuff...:-)
<akgraner> won't take but a few minutes - I'll see if I can't get some more eyes to review it - then want me to publish and you just handle the fridge post since your script works?
<pleia2> akgraner: sounds good
<akgraner> it's a plan then :-)
<akgraner> Ok folks  - need a few more people to review the newsletter - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue235
<akgraner> everything is in just need the links verified and some once overs for spelling, grammar, formating etc
<nlsthzn> akgraner: you know about the automatic link checker?
<akgraner> yep - but I was hoping someone else could do those parts
<akgraner> I've clicked on everything almost - read every summary but I've looked at it for the last few hours - so I won't see things a fresh set of eyes will...
<akgraner> nlsthzn, wanna check the links right quick?  of course it breaks on with wiki pages but I know those work
<nlsthzn> akgraner: pleia2 was using a site (my mind is blank to what/where/when that checked all the links ... pretty cool...
<pleia2> http://validator.w3.org/checklink
<pleia2> it doesn't like wiki.ubuntu.com links (I think wiki.ubuntu.com may specifically block some crawlers) but otherwise it's good
<nlsthzn> I am going to save that one now and mail it to all my address and create a wallpaper with that link on it so I don't forget about it again... ever!
<nlsthzn> pleia2: oh ok... so external links are cool but one's linking to the wiki aren't...? Sucks
<nlsthzn> akgraner: if I find something like Lo''Co.. so I report here or just dive in and fix?
<akgraner> dive in a fix it please
<akgraner> just let us know you are in the wiki
<akgraner> so if someone else is reviewing it too they know you are in there
<nlsthzn> ATTENTION: I will editing the WIKI for the next 3 minutes... PLEASE STAND BY! :p
<nlsthzn> DONE! - Thanks :)
<akgraner> nlsthzn,  :-) great and thank you!
<pleia2> akgraner: oops, can we toss this in last minute? http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-53/
<akgraner> oops is right
<akgraner> of course
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll add it to "In Other News" now
 * nlsthzn doesn't do nearly as much as he would like... but will continue trying
<akgraner> nlsthzn, you're doing great
<akgraner> believe me - I didn't start out doing nearly this much - stats and reviews :-)
<nlsthzn> You guys get through a crazy amount of things... makes my head boggle :)
<nlsthzn> that doesn't sound right
<nlsthzn> boggles my mind
<nlsthzn> that's better :)
<Pendulum> is anyone in the wiki?
<nlsthzn> negative from me...
<Pendulum> akgraner: ^^
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> was waiting to make sure everyone was out - so do you thing...
<akgraner> once everyone is finished I'll add the Full Circle summary
<Pendulum> I'm out of the wiki
<akgraner> Pendulum, thank you!
<akgraner> I'll add the Full Circle Summary then re-read in just a few...
<pleia2> akgraner: I need to take a nap (not much sleep last night), feel free to release whenever and I'll get to fridge when I'm alive again (unless you get impatient and just want to do it manually ;))
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> publishing now
<akgraner> just removed the "Work In Progress" line :-)
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue235
<nlsthzn> :)
<pleia2> working on fridge now
<pleia2> also deleting one of the John Lenton interview posts on fridge, not sure why it ended up on their twice
<pleia2> their? hoo boy, there
<akgraner> delete the one that says mpb
<pleia2> k
<akgraner> not the one that says mbp
<akgraner> it's only there twice b/c I had to update my post - today
<akgraner> I didn't know it would repost it
<pleia2> doh
<pleia2> yeah, it's kinda twitchy like that
<akgraner> hmmm wonder how we keep that from happening - so if any interview on the wiki gets updated (re: corrected) then we (re: me) need to double check it :-)
<akgraner> b/c I often go back into my interviews for one reason or another...
<pleia2> quick edit to the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue235#Amber_Graner:_Interview:_John_Lenton.2C_Senior_Engineering_Manager_for_Ubuntu_One doesn't have the link
<pleia2> (sorry I didn't catch this pre-publishing)
<akgraner> Oh you mean it's on the wiki?  DOH I thought you meant fridge
<akgraner> yeah delete the one that doesn't have the link
<pleia2> no no, I was looking to make sure UWN wasn't linking to the fridge post, turns out UWN doesn't have the link at all
<akgraner> hmmm - let me fix the forums post...jeez
<akgraner> how did I miss my own article  - yeah WOW
<pleia2> updated the wiki
<akgraner> Was it in there twice
<pleia2> no, just posted to fridge twice
<pleia2> I deleted the old one
<akgraner> thank you
<akgraner> did you need the link for the wiki
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll fix the forums post
<akgraner> forums text fixed :-)
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/10/03/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-235/ fridge done :)
<akgraner> pleia2, all the new pages have been created
<akgraner> for next week
<akgraner> but so change the link on the the /current re-direct but it's not showing on the page
<akgraner> I still don't know what step I am missing now
<pleia2> it's working fine, web browsers just overly aggressively cache
<pleia2> I just tried /Current in firefox (which i never use) and it sent me to Issue235
<pleia2> you could add the images to 236
<pleia2> (that's usually what I do right after creating it from the template)
<pleia2> all looks done otherwise
<pleia2> akgraner: we should make a blueprint for this team for the next cycle (and I need to make one for ubuntu-women) but I always do them wrong
<pleia2> one of the things should be cleaning up our wiki pages, we still link http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed on ou front page (this hasn't worked since we moved to wordpress)
<akgraner> I know..Want to to just create the BP for this cycle
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Once it's created it will be easy to add too
<akgraner> I'll get that done tomorrow - then everyone can add to it etc
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> (then I'll copy what you did and do it for UW!)
<akgraner> Wiki's are a big one - I started cleaning them up 1.5 years ago or so - but...anywho we are back on track now - so...:-)
<pleia2> I asked jcastro last time to update the instructions for creating blueprints for us poor, clueless community people, but it never happened
<akgraner> pleia2, :-)
<pleia2> last cycle he linked some old video he did which was terribly out of date and just said to ignore certain parts, still didn't know who to assign it to or anything, or how to get it on the schedule
<akgraner> I create them - then email to him and if I did it wrong I promise him that Pete will buy him beer... then I tell Pete what he has to do for jcastro
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> that doesn't scale!
<akgraner> I know
<pleia2> my way of doing it is "ask akgraner to make sure this session gets on the schedule"
<pleia2> which I suppose is where the beer and Pete come in ;)
<akgraner> yeppers :-)
<akgraner> it works for us - but you are right - we need to get some solid instructions :-)  I'll document what I do then make sure it's write then do my a post on it
<akgraner> once jcastro says it's right or wrong  - one never knows
<pleia2> that would be great
 * pleia2 sees if there is any other work she can give akgraner 
<pleia2> ;)
<akgraner> ;-)
<akgraner> for you pleia2 I'll help others have to bribe me :-)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> did you ever get a pair of the ubuntu earrings? I'm bringing some to UDS to try and sell (I'll probably end up giving away a few and paying for them myself though)
<pleia2> where "try to sell" is "wow, you have ubuntu earrings, awesome, where can I get some?"
<akgraner> hehe  - no I didn't  - I'll gladly pay for them
<akgraner> in Beer or actual monies
<akgraner> your choice
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-04
<nlsthzn> o/
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-05
<pleia2> can someone x-post mark's last posts to fridge? http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/786 http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> Sounds painful
<pleia2> maybe not the second one, but the tech board one certainly
<pleia2> nlsthzn: all news on the fridge comes from other places, so when we make fridge posts we copy the text over and link back to the original
<pleia2> well *most* of the fridge stuff anyway
<nlsthzn> ah ok... I think I get it...
 * nlsthzn can't help with that though...
<pleia2> yeah, I need another fridge editor
<pleia2> actually, I can do the tech board one
<nlsthzn> pleia2: after editing the fridge, does it automatically make a thread on the forum or is that also manually done?
<pleia2> nlsthzn: where?
<pleia2> oh, right, it's automatic
<nlsthzn> k, cool
<nlsthzn> at least that is automated :)
<akgraner> pleia2, is it posted now?
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll get it unless you are working on it
<pleia2> akgraner: got the tech board one, can you do the name one?
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> on it
<nlsthzn> precerious porcupine :)
<nlsthzn> *spelling
<akgraner> pleia2, it's up
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-06
<akgraner> Just commented out the "You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed" on the UWN wiki - since it's broken...That was the old RSS Feed.  Just wanted you all to know
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks Amber =)
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going by the way akgraner ?
<akgraner> it being me or it being UWN?
<akgraner> both are well :-) UWN is always need of help with summaries though..:-)
<akgraner> as well as stats and stuff...
<MrChrisDruif> Well, I was aiming for the person instead of the project ;-)
<akgraner> crap - just got back - I'll catch up with MrChrisDruif later I guess..
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-08
<pleia2> ok, added planet posts
<philipballew> can I manually add mine pleia2 ?
<philipballew> I just made it like not long ago
<philipballew> but it might be boring. I am kinda a bad writer :)
<pleia2> philipballew: how long ago?
<philipballew> 10 minutes maybe
<pleia2> ah, I see it now
<pleia2> the planet section is better for news and things about what people are working on
<philipballew> alright. just wondering :)
<pleia2> a how-to to submitting bugs with the ubuntu bug tools would be good
<pleia2> but we have a lot of posts, so a generic "submit bugs, it makes ubuntu better" generally doesn't make the cut :)
<philipballew> makes since. some weeks we are low. good to know were high now:)
<pleia2> yeah, tons of announcements this week
<pleia2> it's release time, so everything is crazy
<pleia2> akgraner: I haven't had the bandwidth for news this week so I haven't added many 3rd party articles (
<pleia2> :(
<philipballew> oh yeah. I was gonna upgrade tonight. want to avoid the rush. I can help if needed with that
<pleia2> we just look for news and add the news to the in the press and in the blogosphere sections
<pleia2> if you're unsure about one you're welcome to post it here first
<philipballew> Ive done it before. Ill do a few.there is a list somewhere of good sites to visit?
<philipballew> Or should I go to one's I know then
<pleia2> you can go to ones you know, but I'll grab the wiki page with the massive list..
<philipballew> i can find it. Its saved somewhere
 * philipballew boots the laptop
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<pleia2> that's the one :)
<pleia2> I just put tons of them in my rss reader, it's like 500 articles a day and I haven't had time to look these past couple days
<pleia2> and a bunch of articles were incorrectly saying the "thisisthecountdown" site was the countdown to release, which is incorrect :(
<pleia2> so I didn't want to include those
<philipballew> Alright, ill put up like 5ish acticles
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> ok, boarding in a few minutes, see you on the other side!
<philipballew> alright! have fun wherever you go!
<akgraner> pleia2, no worries - I'll go through my RSS feed soon...:-)
<pleia2> akgraner: i will send the email out to summary writers later (out with family now)
#ubuntu-news 2011-10-09
 * nlsthzn goes into Summaries mode...
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: you about?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: let me know when you are and we can publish :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I am now :)
<pleia2> ok cool
<JoseeAntonioR> want to do it now?
<pleia2> yeah, can you g hangout?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, one sec
<pleia2> my time is somewhat limited to small sections today, so we need to start soon
<JoseeAntonioR> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1f5f1cc640b12d49b18669088a2e0a10543ec864?authuser=0&hl=en#
<pleia2> ok, we'll see if I can screen share when I don't start it :)
<pleia2> "We're having trouble connecting " heh
<pleia2> great
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<pleia2> "Sorry we weren't able to resolve the issue."
<pleia2> ok, I give up :)
<pleia2> we'll just do it here again
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, no prob
<pleia2> (plus then others can follow along! :))
<pleia2> so, you want to look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<JoseeAntonioR> has that been updated?
<pleia2> up through 7 is done
<pleia2> it's updated constantly
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)\
<pleia2> while we're going through this I'll make any additional edits required
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: around?
<pleia2> there are a few link checkers around, he'll usually check it but if not I just google search for another
<pleia2> (I have one running now)
<pleia2> so while that runs, you can if you want run spellcheck by copying the contents into a program that does spellcheck (like libreoffice)
<pleia2> but the editors tend to be good about that and it's very tedious to skip all the package names ;) so I tend to depend on the editors
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<pleia2> Credits should be good, everyone knows to add themselves if they wish to be listed, just need to make sure here "Add your name here" is not still listed :)
<pleia2> now I'll edit it to add "in this issue"
<pleia2> what is put in here is at the decretion of the editor, so I just select a bunch of links
<pleia2> remember: the links must be *exactly* what is show in the table of contents, since a fridge script later uses it to generate links automatically
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, we had troubles with that last time
<pleia2> while I'm doing this, I'll also remove ## Coments in the document and the "work in progress" header
<pleia2> well, we always have trouble with links breaking, that's the script :)
<JoseeAntonioR> and add the issue number at the beggining of the document
<pleia2> not perfect for utf-8 yet
 * pleia2 nods
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: in the title of the article about Maia Grotepass' post, Ubuntu goes with capital U
<pleia2> no, we never edit the titles of posts
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<pleia2> we copy them exactly as the author wrote them
<pleia2> she didn't capitalize, we don't :)
<JoseeAntonioR> *mental note taken*
<pleia2> same with quoting text from authors, we don't alter direct quotes, even if there is grammar or spelling errors
<pleia2> (generally we just try not to quote parts that have errors :))
<pleia2> ok, now I've finished that, the list of "In this issue" stuff has to end with exactly this phrase: And much more!
<pleia2> (the fridge script matches on that)
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<pleia2> (adding the note about subjects and quotes to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/StyleGuidelines)
<JoseeAntonioR> the link checker gave me a bunch of 403s
<pleia2> are they wiki links?
<pleia2> you have to manually go through and look at the link report, wiki links don't like crawlers, so we just have to assume they are fine
<pleia2> I didn't find any errors that were real
<pleia2> ok, it's time to run the publish script, do you have the latest uwn code from bzr?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, they're wiki links
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, let me update
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, got it
<pleia2> ok great, open up publish-uwn.pl
<pleia2> at the bottom, comment out the line that calls the fridge script
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
<pleia2> so: #system("fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl $issue");
<JoseeAntonioR> commented
<pleia2> this script is a little wonky sometimes, so we call it separately
<pleia2> now do: perl publish-uwn.pl
<JoseeAntonioR> wasn't it perl publish-uwn.pl 285?
<pleia2> err
<pleia2> now do: perl publish-uwn.pl 285
<pleia2> I hit enter while I was going to check the issue number :)
<JoseeAntonioR> error 500
<JoseeAntonioR> certificate verify failed
<pleia2> ok, open up the script again
<pleia2> right under: use Text::Unidecode;
<pleia2> put this: $ENV{'PERL_LWP_SSL_VERIFY_HOSTNAME'} = 0;
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, done and running again
<pleia2> now, sometimes on the first run it chokes halfway through processing, so I usually have to run it twice
<pleia2> check issues/285/ubuntu-news.email to make sure it's complete (just go to the bottom of the file and look for the license)
<JoseeAntonioR> it's complete, but it hasn't got any line breaks
<JoseeAntonioR> at all
<pleia2> what are you opening it with?
<JoseeAntonioR> gedit
<pleia2> thats strange :(
<pleia2> try vim?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, no line breaks at all
<pleia2> then maybe try running it again, not sure what could have happened
<JoseeAntonioR> same as before, no line breaks
<pleia2> :(
<pleia2> using 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<pleia2> hm, ok
<pleia2> well we can keep going, at least you'll know the process even if the script isn't working for you
<pleia2> we can get nhandler to take a look
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then :)
<pleia2> so first I'll send to ubuntu-news-team@
<pleia2> from my @ubuntu.com address, making sure to remove any personal signature
<pleia2> then eyeball the text to make sure it looks ok
<JoseeAntonioR> and in plain text, right?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> and just added a note to the checklist "Confirm the mail didn't get stuck in the queue." ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<pleia2> (forgot that last week!)
<pleia2> but it's fine this time
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<JoseeAntonioR> although I haven't got the email, yet
<pleia2> you can see it in the archives: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news/2012-October/thread.html
<pleia2> (that's the best place to check, since gmail won't send you a copy of mail you send out)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, right!
<pleia2> now the emails to -news-team and loco-contacts
<pleia2> now irc
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue285
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, next's social media and forums+fridge posting
<pleia2> did a quick fix for the social media section, UWN now has our own twitter, g+ and facebook pages
<pleia2> so one of the social media admins handles that these days
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that's cool!
<pleia2> now forums, I open in gedit and do a search and replace: \n\n with \n
<pleia2> I think only nhandler, akgraner and I have admin on forums to post this
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then
<pleia2> ok, forums done
<pleia2> now we'll run the fridge script
<pleia2> someone with a username and password for fridge has to run this, there are also a lot of perl modules you need
<pleia2> (maybe not a lot, but some)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I got them last time
<pleia2> ok, do you want to give it a try?
<pleia2> first you have to open up fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl and put your username and password in
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<pleia2> ok, now: perl publish-uwn-fridge.pl 285
<pleia2> only one person can run this, since it actually creates the draft :)
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, same 500 error
<JoseeAntonioR> let me add that magic line
<pleia2> ah, right
<pleia2> I should check in that change when we're done here
<JoseeAntonioR> I got this two:
<JoseeAntonioR> Use of uninitialized value $credits in substitution (s///) at publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 42.
<pleia2> don't run it again though
<JoseeAntonioR> Use of uninitialized value $credits in concatenation (.) or string at publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 50.
<pleia2> yeah, the credits sometimes break and you have to add people manually
<pleia2> the draft was generated in spite of the errors, if you run it again it'll create another draft and it gets messy :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> editing the draft and checking links
<pleia2> great
<JoseeAntonioR> got 3 broken links, fixing now
<JoseeAntonioR> submitted for review now
<pleia2> looks good, publishing
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<pleia2> editing checklist page again to add changing the /Current link on the wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, and I'm changing those
<pleia2> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> we have team reports the second week of each month, right?
<pleia2> second or third
<pleia2> depends on how the month ends up, we like to give people a lot of time
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, is that announced somewhere?
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> looks good :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<JoseeAntonioR> where are the bugs stats pulled from?
<JoseeAntonioR> is there a script for that?
<pleia2> no, look at the source for the wiki page
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<pleia2> it describes how to do each section (translations is under overhaul though, at the moment we're using a stats/translations.py script)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, was about to ask that
<pleia2> the translations.py script isn't very good because it's tracking all of launchpad :( but I *just* heard back from dpm the other day and now is not a good time to make a change, I'll take a closer look at revamping it when I return in November
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then
<JoseeAntonioR> about the updates part, are the scripts taking all the information of the month, or just of the week?
<pleia2> just of the week
<pleia2> you look at the past issue to see where it left off for all of them
<pleia2> err, the scripts take the whole month
<pleia2> we only paste in the week
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, cool
<pleia2> so run script, look at past issue to see where it stopped, copy over from there forward
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll also make sure to remove 11.04 once it reaches EOL
<pleia2> and add 12.10 :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<pleia2> (but not until it's released)
<JoseeAntonioR> also need to change the translations part from quantal to Rxxxx
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, saw that last release
<pleia2> no, we just changed it to quantal
<pleia2> translations just opened about a week ago
<JoseeAntonioR> great, then
<JoseeAntonioR> seems like that's all
<pleia2> yep :)
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: Yes?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: was going to ask for link checking
<Unit193> Yep, figured.
<Unit193> pleia2: If you wanted the crappy script I run, I could send it (just wouldn't recommend reading it, may make you cry)
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: I can help clean it, if you'd like
<JoseeAntonioR> which language is it written in??
<Unit193> It's a simple little thing, bash.
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12272420 ?
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, need an approval for a fridge post
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: so generally you can just link to what the thing is when you're posting to fridge, they can't do this in email since it's plain text :)
<pleia2> the loco council words should be a link to the loco council that was given in the email
<pleia2> I'll fix it up to show you
<pleia2> you'll also always want to check all the links (the LoCo Council one is broken, it has a stray : at the end)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: already fixed that
<JoseeAntonioR> I checked I could access it before submitting it
<pleia2> eek, are you editing right now?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> edited like 30 mins ago
<pleia2> it was broken just now when I opened it
<JoseeAntonioR> weird
<pleia2> linked to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil:
<pleia2> also want to make sure line wrapping is fixed up
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, fixed that before submitting, anyways
<pleia2> Thank you to all who their names forward, we always have great applicants, and the
<pleia2> decision is never easy and we hope you all consider applying again in the future.
<pleia2> should be one line ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, didn't notice that
<pleia2> and * are actually bullet points :) so we can enclose them in proper html bullet points
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
 * JoseeAntonioR needs to improve on that
<pleia2> published
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> will be much more careful at the moment of doing those
<pleia2> just takes practice, we went through this process :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: question: can a ubuntuonair session be placed in the frdige calendar?
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/ says "It is used for #ubuntu-meeting."
<pleia2> so I don't think so
<pleia2> pretty sure it's so people know when meetings are and don't schedule conflicts in the channel
<pleia2> but if there's an On Air calendar, we can add it to the list of calendars we link on fridge :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> can you please link it?
<JoseeAntonioR> brb
<pleia2> link?
<JoseeAntonioR> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=dno3ip0msg552dei3e3r7m8jl0%40group.calendar.google.com
<pleia2> hm
<JoseeAntonioR> who's got access to editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com?
<pleia2> nhandler, akgraner and myself
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<pleia2> ok: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ubuntu-on-air-calendar/
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks so much
<pleia2> sure :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-03
<pleia2> checked in the no-check-ssl-certs fix, shouldn't need to edit the script anymore
<JoseeAntonioR> great, is there any prob if I try getting a past issue?
<pleia2> go for it, just don't run the fridge script (that actually creates a post)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, sure
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-04
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, but still have the line breaks prob
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know what that's about :\
<pleia2> do you have a server or somewhere to test it?
<pleia2> I tried it a few places and can't seem to replicate
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, let me try
<pleia2> even works ok on my debian server
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: are you using the libtext-unidecode-perl package, or something from cpan?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think cpan
<JoseeAntonioR> but haven't got any problems before, when we published weeks ago
<pleia2> well I'm wondering if an update came in via cpan in that time that might have been buggy
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, seems like I need to update the cpan thingy
<JoseeAntonioR> it's fine in my VPS too
<pleia2> weird :)
<Myrtti> oh good grief at the the Ubuntu Style song :-C
<not_found> It was kind of painful
<Myrtti> painful? infuriating, insulting and sexist were what I was thinking
<pleia2> thanks for the feedback :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-05
<JoseAntonioR> post submitted
<pleia2> for?
<pleia2> also, please let us know when you're working on something so there isn't duplication of effort :)
<JoseAntonioR> oh, ok
<pleia2> just say like "working on $foo announcement on fridge"
<JoseAntonioR> the report of the marathon
<JoseAntonioR> ok! :)
<pleia2> looks like you use <em> for 3 letters ;)
<pleia2> want to use <cite> for the whole "originally posted at...." line
<JoseAntonioR> oops
<JoseAntonioR> ok!
<pleia2> looks like the bullet points didn't copy over properly, adding them
<pleia2> (the text copied, just not the <ul> and <li> tags)
<JoseAntonioR> will need to check that next time
<JoseAntonioR> at least links don't point somewhere else
<pleia2> ok, published :)
<JoseAntonioR> great, thanks
<JoseAntonioR> will be careful with that next time
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-06
<pleia2> ok, ready for summaries :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-10-07
<pleia2> good morning news friends
<Unit193> How about me?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<pleia2> you're one of them too
<pleia2> added 4 more articles to the doc that need summaries if someone has some time :)
<pleia2> anyone want to write those last 4 summaries?
<holstein> pleia2: im actually a little loose this afternoon... lemme bring it up and take care of a few other things
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * pleia2 seeks lunch
<pleia2> only one more to do!
 * pleia2 works on stats and things
<pleia2> all finished, was it someone here who did them? no name was added for credits (if you want your name in the credits :))
<pleia2> ok, sent to editors for review
#ubuntu-news 2013-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
<PaulW2U> pleia2: editorial review / proof reading all done
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks!
<jose> pleia2: hey, I think we can disable new user creation if you're still an admin
<pleia2> jose: I'm not
<jose> oh, well
<pleia2> jose: admin was removed from all community members :(
<pleia2> now the only control we have over user accounts in fridge is by editing the lp teams
<jose> pleia2: try asking for admin again, we do need it
<pleia2> my current strategy is death by rt tickets ;)
<pleia2> but seriously, as a sysadmin I know how annoying it is for users to just beg for admin, trying to work within the bounds they've set up and we can reassess if they don't want to manage the deluge of user accounts
<pleia2> even if I don't agree with how they did it (surprise, no more admin for you!) I do think restricting access in general it smart
<pleia2> some day we'll teach canonifolks to communicate with community members ;)
<Unit193> Sure.
<jose> :)
 * jose agrees
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> pleia2: hey, would it be fine if I do a blog post making a call to teams to update the meetings on the fridge calendar? I've sent the emails but got no response in most of the cases
<pleia2> jose: go for it
<jose> will do in a while, going home in a couple mins :)
<jose> pleia2: we've got a comment saying 'http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate gives a 404 error. Don’t you mean http://community.ubuntu.com/ ?' on the final beta announcement
<pleia2> jose: can you link to the mailing list response?
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2013-September/001876.html
<jose> oh, didn't get that email
<jose> thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-03
<pleia2> PaulW2U: welcome to release month, it's OMG SO MUCH NEWS time :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Yes, I wasn't here for 13.04 was I? Now working on my 22nd UWN I think
<pleia2> gosh, time flies
 * PaulW2U looks at UWN 288 and 314 re the 12.10 and 13.04 releases
<pleia2> I end up having to delete a bunch of articles because it's too overwhelming
#ubuntu-news 2013-10-06
<jose> pleia2: ping
<jose> would it be ok to x-post a goodbye post from the lococouncil to the members who are leaving to the fridge?
<pleia2> jose: I thought about it after I posted :\ it's a bit late now
<pleia2> the CC has thanked them privately and stuff
<jose> well, if so then we'll leave it like this
<jose> thanks!
 * PaulW2U wonders where all the summary writers have gone. Down to the last half dozen now  :(
<PaulW2U> pleia2: summaries now finished - with a little help from an anonymous wombat :o)
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-29
<pleia2> ok, all sent off to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue385
<Unit193> Ist goot.
#ubuntu-news 2014-09-30
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 385 for the week September 22 - 28, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue385
#ubuntu-news 2014-10-03
<pleia2> added ircc call for nominations to the fridge
<jose> thanks pleia2 :)
<jose> sorry for being so absent :(
<jose> finals have been killing me
<jose> sorry, mid-term exams
<pleia2> no worries, focus on your studies :)
<jose> :)
 * ahoneybun walls in
<pleia2> welcome ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> *walks
<ahoneybun> pleia2, thanks
<pleia2> ahoneybun: so, if you found any Ubuntu-related articles this week (from Monday onwards) you can add them to this google doc: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> I'm going through my sources now
<pleia2> you can see past issues for what kinds of thing goes in each category
<pleia2> or you can just help with summaries tomorrow :)
<ahoneybun> I thought this was cool http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgwMzQ
<ahoneybun> not really ubuntu but linux
<ahoneybun> pleia2, check out my upcoming app http://imgur.com/a/brLcG
<pleia2> ahoneybun: you can add that to the "other articles of interest" section (where Debian Project News is)
<pleia2> cool :)
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> the list items open links to the wiki pages
<ahoneybun> for the teams
 * ahoneybun wonders about IRC council
<ahoneybun> I can't edit it
<pleia2> refresh? it's editable by the whole world
<ahoneybun> says view only
<pleia2> hmm
<pleia2> try now
<pleia2> looks like another admin changed it to view only :\
<pleia2> sorry about that
<ahoneybun> got it
<pleia2> ahoneybun: thanks :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: feel free to add your name in the Contributors section!
<ahoneybun> np I'm looking on when to apply for IRC Council
<ahoneybun> pleia2, I'll be here tomorrow for the summaries
<pleia2> ahoneybun: great, are you on the list of folks I email each week?
<pleia2> I can add you ;)
<pleia2> will probably send out the email soon, I take saturdays off so I'll be back on Sunday
<ahoneybun> pleia2, yep I get the Newsletter every week :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: there's a separate email I send out Friday night to tell people that the document is ready for people to write summaries :)
<ahoneybun> oh then no
<pleia2> want to be added?
<ahoneybun> yep
<pleia2> great, added
<ahoneybun> awesome sauce
<ahoneybun> don't you think having borderlands 2 being released on Linux is important news?
<pleia2> could add to the same spot you added the other thing
<pleia2> maybe this article? http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/10/borderlands-the-pre-sequel-to-launch-on-steamos-alongside-windows/
<pleia2> PC gaming isn't really my thing, so it often misses my radar, thanks for your help
<ahoneybun> yea I have been playing bl2 a bit and it is quite nice
<pleia2> actually, that article does mention Ubuntu, so you can put it under "In the press"
<ahoneybun> we can even game with windows users
<pleia2> :)
<ahoneybun> like so?
<pleia2> yep, just want to make sure the article title is identical (I usually copy/paste from the website)
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<pleia2> looks like its "to launch" rather than "will be released"
<ahoneybun> http://www.ubuntuparty.org.za/2014/10/ubuntu-community-projects-letter-to.html
<pleia2> wrong ubuntu :)
<pleia2> there are a few organizations out there with Ubuntu in the name doing humanitarian work, that's one of them
<ahoneybun> I see
<pleia2> yeah, it's fun weeding through them in my news alerts :)
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX07xbMi82A&list=UUvcBJFXTzCfU_sILnYVd4gg&sf31898258=1
<pleia2> neat, can add to featured audio and video
<pleia2> reminds me, I always forget to add ubuntuonair.com things
 * ahoneybun never can make them with his timezone
<pleia2> video is too time consuming
<ahoneybun> added
<pleia2> thanks
<ahoneybun> np
 * ahoneybun just updated to r267 and now r268 is here lol
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-28
<pleia2> ok, carved out some time to get this thing off to the editors
 * pleia2 gets to work
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue436
<pleia2> ok, that's sent off
<Unit193> Right, should be pretty good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
#ubuntu-news 2015-09-29
<pleia2> condo is hot, stepping away for a few post-work and will release in a bit
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 436 for the week September 21 - 27, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue436
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-02
<PaulW2U> I won't be adding http://techaeris.com/2015/10/01/sources-claim-microsoft-is-buying-canonical-ubuntu-is-there-logic-behind-the-rumors/ to the prep doc just yet :)
<pleia2> it's a bit too speculation for me
<pleia2> so, good call
<PaulW2U> It's got to be a joke surely?
<pleia2> I've heard similar rumors, but question their validity, I'd rather not spread gossip
<pleia2> Canonical and MS do have a strong relationship, so I believe any positioning by Canonical to get legal things straightened out with the FSF are related to that partnership, not because MS wants to buy them
#ubuntu-news 2015-10-04
<quapparinol> How do I join this chat?
<quapparinol> I am new to Ubuntu and I'm interested in being present when meetings are held for the Ubuntu council.  What webpage can give me more information?
<quapparinol> Is anyone awake?  I ask since here on the east coast of the US it is in the wee hours of the morning.
<nhandler> quapparinol: What Ubuntu council? The Community Council?
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Apparently forum user Linda_Q wants to help with editorial review.
<PaulW2U> Please let me know if she contacts you or not
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - still 12 to go
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-03
<tsimonq2> "Steve Langasek, on behalf of the Ubuntu Release team, announces the release of Ubuntu 16.10 Beta 2, Yakkety Yak."
<tsimonq2> should the wording be revised?
<tsimonq2> "Dustin Kirkland gave a talk at Container Camp UK 2016, and provides his slides, a link to Dustin's full talk or for techies a more technical guide."
<tsimonq2> weird
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-04
<pleia2> working on releasing the newsletter now
<pleia2> had to remove some <<BR>> tags (they don't copy over well to all our other formats)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 483 for the week September 26 - October 2, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue483
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sorry I totally forgot /o\
#ubuntu-news 2016-10-08
<guiverc2> i can add planet ubuntu to uwn in an ~hours time i hope (pain a problem currently)
<tsimonq2> guiverc2: please do, if nothing is there, you don't have to ask ;)
<guiverc> :) @ tsimonq2 .   pain is currently a problem otherwise i'd have started; hopefully i'll start in 20+mins
<tsimonq2> guiverc2: whenever is fine :)
<guiverc> d.kirkland found another use of hollywood  (SNL this time) ... is it newsworthy (planet)?
<guiverc> or really: what & how much discretion should be used in taking from planet ... all or selected?
<tsimonq2> guiverc2: only Ubuntu-related stuff
<guiverc> looking at prior UWN .. it appears as if UK_Loco podcast is summarized (looks like complete cut/paste from site?)  is this so?? or is it done by script automatically?
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-02
<jose> thanks guys!
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-04
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 520 for the weeks of September 19 - October 2, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue520
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-06
<guiverc> uwn count:  loco 1 (call nom), plan 2 (inc. 1 kubernetes needing mv?), cano 6, blog 1 -- real light!
<guiverc> not sending summary email. tiny; loco call for nom. is only potential reason to publish
#ubuntu-news 2017-10-07
<guiverc_t> uwn:   https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter/359  --- added uwn to community.portal; have a look, comment, edit as appropriate.  most is from wiki (minor updates, with some 'irc.freenode.net' reduced to 'freenode' to get around my 'new' user status on community.ubuntu.com  ...
<guiverc_t> if not obvious - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join  is where i plagiarized from :)
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I saw, thank you!
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Scarlett Gately Moore: My Open Source Contributions Week in Review, Debian sponsor needed! @ https://scarlettgatelymoore.com/2018/09/30/my-open-source-contributions-week-in-review-debian-sponsor-needed/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Stelvio, Mortirolo, Simplon and hacking Tiramisu @ https://danielpocock.com/stelvio-mortirolo-simplon-tiramisu
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Audacity 2.3.0 Released with Punch & Roll Recording, Better Save Options @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135576 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Life Is Strange 2 Coming to Linux and macOS in 2019, Ported by Feral Interactive @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/life-is-strange-2-coming-to-linux-and-macos-in-2019-ported-by-feral-interactive-522979.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Holbach: Weave Scope and Weave Flux @Hacktoberfest @ https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2018/10/getting-started-with-weave-scope-and-weave-flux/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME Conference GUADEC 2019 to Take Place August 23-28 in Thessaloniki, Greece @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-conference-guadec-2019-to-take-place-august-23-28-in-thessaloniki-greece-522980.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> Hello, Bashing-om I am here for a few minutes, I was just about to start publishing, it looks ready is that correct?
<Bashing-om> Got things to do here directly, so pushing publishing up a bit in time.
<Wild_Man> I can do it all except the fridge if you want me too?
<Wild_Man> I am leaving again in a few minutes as well
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thanks for being there .. I can do the M/L and forum now - if that causes no issues .
<Wild_Man> Okay, I will do the social media
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Emails are away .. doing the forum post next.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, all social media is done
<Wild_Man> Looks like we are done with what we can do, I have to run talk to you later Bashing-om !
<Bashing-om> All caught up .. forum post done .
<Wild_Man> woot
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Arch Linux's October 2018 ISO Snapshot Released with Linux Kernel 4.18.9, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/arch-linux-s-october-2018-iso-snapshot-released-with-linux-kernel-4-18-9-more-522992.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ted Gould: Letting Information Go @ https://gould.cx/ted/blog/2018/10/01/Letting-Information-Go/
<guiverc> i assume go for fridge - starting now; yell if it's a NO  (I forgot to turn this thing off last night; i can see above discussion)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, everything else is done so I think it is safe
<guiverc> links checked okay - so http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-547/
<Wild_Man> guiverc, great, thanks! how do you check the links do you have to do it manually?
<guiverc> manually open & confirm they open (new tab) to correct part of uwn article..
<wxl> you should make a checker that parses for links and then checks for a 200
<wxl> s/you/we/
<Wild_Man> Thanks guiverc
<guiverc> i'd already run script, logged in & pasted when I first posted here so took a little longer than indicated from my posts
<Wild_Man> wxl, that sounds good
<wxl> should be a fairly easy thing to do in python
<guiverc> Simon ages back sent me a link (vid) on how he did it, I just repeat that process  (a little slower as I can't recall many links in my head..)
<wxl> but it was manual then, too?
<guiverc> i found the video - it's 'unlisted' so I'll private send on request (or you can ask Simon), but not publish url here  -- wxl I repeated what it shows (just fewer links at a time; ps: it was recorded last year)
<Wild_Man> guiverc, would you please send it to me in pm?
<Wild_Man> I am sure krytarik can make a script to check the links easily if we thinks it is needed
<guiverc> it's youtube - I'm suspicious I should have permission from tsimonq2 so I'll wait for permission sorry Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> guiverc, okay
<guiverc> (yeah I said I'd send it; hadn't really thought about what the 'unlisted' meant
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 547 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-547/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 Desktop Environment Is Now Available on Flathub as Flatpak Runtimes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-desktop-environment-is-now-available-on-flathub-as-flatpak-runtimes-522993.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> As we have all the posting done ... doing the re-directs at this time .
<tsimonq2> Can someone point krytarik ny way when he's around?
<tsimonq2> *my
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: Will do - he generally reads the log however .
<Bashing-om> re-directs done .. we do UWN548 :)
<guiverc> tsimonq2: can I provide link to your vid titled "UWN Fridge Posting" to Wild_Man (or you can - marked 'unlisted' on utube)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-02
<tsimonq2> guiverc: sure
<guiverc> thanks Simon, sent via private msg; Wild_Man - ping me if you didn't get it..
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 6 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-6/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs New Linux Kernel Security Patch for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-linux-kernel-security-patch-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-523006.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Major Debian GNU/Linux 9 "Stretch" Linux Kernel Patch Fixes 18 Security Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/major-debian-gnu-linux-9-stretch-linux-kernel-patch-fixes-18-security-flaws-523011.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 547 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-547/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: XCOM 2: War of the Chosen - Tactical Legacy Pack Is Coming to Linux and macOS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/xcom-2-war-of-the-chosen-tactical-legacy-pack-is-coming-to-linux-on-october-9-523012.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: Static Analysis Trends on Linux Next @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/2CL_JnnLY1I/static-analysis-trends-on-linux-next.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Renewables, toilets, wifi and freedom @ https://danielpocock.com/renewables-toilets-wifi-freedom
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google Has ‘No Plans’ to Enable Chrome Hardware Acceleration on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=135615 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E30 – Thirty Seconds @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/10/04/s11e30-thirty-seconds/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Configuring LXD on an AMD EPYC server at packet.net @ https://blog.simos.info/configuring-lxd-on-an-amd-epyc-server-at-packet-net/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Benchmarking LXD on an AMD EPYC server at packet.net @ https://blog.simos.info/benchmarking-lxd-on-an-amd-epyc-server-at-packet-net/
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Stigmatizing volunteers who miss an event @ https://danielpocock.com/stigmatizing-volunteers-who-miss-an-event
<Unit193> Yeah, can't trust those that don't make it to UDS! ...Oh wait.
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Podcast Ubuntu y otras hierbas S03E01: Envío de estadísticas a Canonical y donaciones a ... @ http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2018/10/podcast-ubuntu-y-otras-hierbas-s03e01.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Marcos Costales))
#ubuntu-news 2018-10-07
<Bashing-om> UWN548 up for critique. Pending is acceptance of edited version "Xfce Picks Up Support For Monitor Profiles" and removal then of "WIP" .
#ubuntu-news 2019-09-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Free Software Activities (2019-09) @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/09/30/free-software-activities-2019-09/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E25 – Wings @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/09/30/s12e25-wings/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary –27 September 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-27-september-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Exaile Music Player Got Its First Release in 4 Years, And I Didn’t Even Notice! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153882 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Raspberry Pi OS Raspbian Improves Raspberry Pi 4 Support, Adds Many Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/raspberry-pi-os-raspbian-improves-raspberry-pi-4-support-adds-many-improvements-527626.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Kicks Off Development of Linux Kernel 5.4, First RC Is Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-kicks-off-development-of-linux-kernel-5-4-first-rc-is-out-now-527631.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time to push: 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - no issues seen. Doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done - Pending is the social medias :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, post to fridge?  (uwn 598)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - all systems go - wildman is away.
<Bashing-om> Away for a spell - 45 minutes ?
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-598/
<guiverc> tweeted #598
<guiverc> fb done too
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 598 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-598/
<Bashing-om> Back - Wild_Man - How goes it ? Clear now to wipe Gdoc598 ?
<guiverc> yep, don't know of a reason not to wipe
<Bashing-om> wiping:)
<Bashing-om> We do UWN599 :D
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Scarlett Gately Moore: Akademy! 2019 Edition @ https://scarlettgatelymoore.com/2019/09/30/akademy-2019-edition/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, So far I am doing okay
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Are you at home?
<Wild_Man> Yes but can not even lift laptop
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Home is good !
<Wild_Man> yep
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Morning :D
<EoflaOE> Good morning Bashing-om, how are you?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Fair - yourself?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Fine. Thanks.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I managed to get podcast link before it goes.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: "before it goes" ? means what ?
<EoflaOE> Baahing-om: I mean by "before it goes" that it disappears from messages. I have ZNC so I am able to get almost all links and missed ones
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: :D also keep in mind many channels are logged.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I know that already
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Seif Lotfy: 7 Signs That Say You Need Roofing Repair or Replacement @ http://geekyogre.com/7-signs-that-say-you-need-roofing-repair-or-replacement/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin Watson: man-db 2.8.7 @ https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/man-db-2.8.7.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Major Linux Kernel Security Patch for Ubuntu 18.04 and 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-major-linux-kernel-security-patch-for-ubuntu-18-04-and-16-04-lts-527647.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: 5G Core implementation: Challenges in the field @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/5g-core-implementation-challenges-in-the-field
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint Debian Edition 4 to Be Dubbed "Debbie," New Linux Mint Logo Unveiled @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-debian-edition-4-to-be-dubbed-debbie-new-linux-mint-logo-unveiled-527651.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #147 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-147/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 598 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/09/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-598/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-02
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint Shares Update on Its New “Modern” Logo @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153994 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 and CentOS 6 Receive Important Kernel Security Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-and-centos-6-receive-important-kernel-security-update-527662.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Arch Linux ISO Powered by Linux Kernel 5.3 Is Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-arch-linux-iso-powered-by-linux-kernel-5-3-is-now-available-for-download-527663.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Cawbird is a GTK Twitter Client for Linux (That Should Look Very Familiar) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153903 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Diego Turcios: Ansible using plugins for dynamic inventories @ http://blog.diegoturcios.com/2019/10/ansible-using-inventory-plugins.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Diego))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Situational Clarification @ http://coyote.works//posts/Clarifier20191002/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 47 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-47/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E26 – Interstate ’76 @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/10/03/s12e26-interstate-76/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ROSCon Japan 2019! @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/roscon-japan-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 69.0.2 Released to Fix YouTube Crash on Linux, Other Issues @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-69-0-2-released-to-fix-youtube-crash-on-linux-other-issues-527683.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Ubucon Europe welcomes a new Gold sponsor – Libretrend! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/ubucon-europe-welcomes-a-new-gold-sponsor-libretrend/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Watch: Ubuntu Touch Running on the PinePhone Open Source Linux Smartphone @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/watch-ubuntu-touch-running-on-the-pinephone-open-source-linux-smartphone-527685.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Solus 4 Users Are Among the First to Use the GNOME 3.34 Desktop Environment @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/solus-users-are-among-the-first-to-use-the-gnome-3-34-desktop-environment-527687.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Flatpak 1.5 Linux App Sandboxing Rolls Out with New Features, Many Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/flatpak-1-5-linux-app-sandboxing-rolls-out-with-new-features-many-improvements-527689.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The smart dump plugin @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/the-smart-dump-plugin
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 19.10 is Out in Two Weeks, But Will You Upgrade? [Poll] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153505 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Total War: WARHAMMER II - The Hunter & the Beast DLC Released for Linux and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/total-war-warhammer-ii-the-hunter-the-beast-dlc-released-for-linux-and-mac-527700.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Calibre Open-Source eBook Management App Gets Major Release After Two Years @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/calibre-open-source-ebook-management-app-gets-major-release-after-two-years-527701.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: App Outlet is a ‘Universal Linux App Store’ for Your Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154072 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Major Kernel Security Update for Ubuntu 19.04 and 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-major-kernel-security-update-for-ubuntu-19-04-and-18-04-lts-527703.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: What is SROS 2? @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/what-is-sros-2
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-05
<Bashing-om> Saturday edits completed on the Gdoc and new summaries done.
#ubuntu-news 2019-10-06
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: We welcome a new Gold sponsor – Ângulo Sólido! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/we-welcome-a-new-gold-sponsor-angulo-solido/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Ubucon Europe is around the corner! @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/ubucon-europe-is-around-the-corner/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Upgrade to Ubuntu 19.10 from 19.04, Right Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=153297 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: Sintra Parks and Palaces Cultural Visit Program @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/sintra-parks-and-palaces-cultural-visit-program/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Calibre Gets First Update in 2 Years, Adds New Ebook Viewer @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154121 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Alexa’s Favourite Operating System is Ubuntu, Apparently [Video] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154146 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ArcMenu 33 Lands with HUGE Improvements, GNOME 3.34 Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=154183 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN599 up for review and final edits.
